# exchange rates



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

where is the best place in Dubai to change dirhams into USD or Sterling?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You will find a lot of exchange houses in the different shopping malls. They are all reputable and use the current day's universal currency exchange. Hope this helps.


----------

